#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Atualização de bios do notebook A1700 com placa-mãe Clevo M540SS

## gdinfo

não sei se este é lugar certo para este post mais ai vai

eu estou a procura de uma atualização da bios do notebook NeoPC A1700 com placa-mãe clevo M540SS 
motivo retirar logo Computador para todos da bios.

para aqueles q são criticos:
- já pesquisei (posso até num ter pesquisado certo)
- já fui no site dos fabricantes (tanto positivo quanto clevo)
- já tentei entrar na bios e vê opções com screem boot e coisa e tal)

bem preciso de uma solução nem que seja um programa para subescrever esse logo com outra coisa.
só 1 detalhe a bios é phoenix e os tutorias a award não irão funcionar (já tentei, rsrsrs)

 :Pcguru:  :Pcguru:  :Pcguru:  :Pcguru:  :Pcguru:  :Pcguru:  :Pcguru:  :Pcguru:  :Pcguru:  :Pcguru:  :Pcguru:  :Pcguru:  :Pcguru:  :Pcguru:  :Pcguru:  :Pcguru:

----------


## gdinfo

galera pode ser qualquer coisa? qualquer informação...

----------


## alamdias

Opa.

Qual o motivo ? por curiosidade.

O que você deve fazer é o seguinte. Com o windows nele, rode o HWINFO, pegue o modelo do fabricante e o modelo exato da placa mãe, bem como informações de chipset.

Com estas informações será fácil . Já fiz este procedimento em alguns notebooks sem marca e deu certo.

Mas lembre-se, deve-se atualizar a BIOS somente em caso de problema concreto de hardware, incompatibilidade entre outro, se for somente po estética, não vale a pena, se der pau, é lixo.

Abraços

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo eu acho que você quer atualizar a bios por motivo de estetica "" logo "", eu acho que é um procedimento meu arriscado, eu ja atualizei varias mais com motivo concretos e eu e o cliente ciente que a atualização da bios resolveria o problema, mais por motivo de estetica eu acho que não compensa arriscar.

----------


## lfaria

> eu estou a procura de uma atualização da bios do notebook NeoPC A1700 com placa-mãe clevo M540SS 
> motivo retirar logo Computador para todos da bios.


O Alam descreveu o caminho mais lógico. Você deu um certo azar pois o site da Clevo tinha download de todos os arquivos do notebook, inclusive de manutenção. Mas reformularam e esconderam. :-(

Um chute:

| clevo m540ss bios update | CD Disk Download | User Guides |

Outro chute, futuca aqui e vê se tem alguma informação nos links:

Guias para reparo de notebooks - BDI BBS

Outra coisa, na página de downloads da Clevo não tem arquivo de bios. Mas tem um alerta sobre atualização de bios de outros fornecedores. 

Você já mandou um email para a clevo? :-)

----------


## gdinfo

> Amigo eu acho que você quer atualizar a bios por motivo de estetica "" logo "", eu acho que é um procedimento meu arriscado, eu ja atualizei varias mais com motivo concretos e eu e o cliente ciente que a atualização da bios resolveria o problema, mais por motivo de estetica eu acho que não compensa arriscar.



se o que preciso é de um motivo concreto para ter mais informações, rsrsrs
esse note tá com problema de incompatibilidade de audio no win 7, acho que poderia resolver isso tbm.
de qualquer forma eu conheço os riscos de uma atualização de bios 
eu sou técnico em informatica de uma loja de informatica da minha cidade e faço isso sempre, só que desta vez não consiguo achar nada
mas eu vou mandar um mail hj pra clevo para saber o que pode ser feito

----------


## alamdias

> se o que preciso é de um motivo concreto para ter mais informações, rsrsrs
> esse note tá com problema de incompatibilidade de audio no win 7, acho que poderia resolver isso tbm.
> de qualquer forma eu conheço os riscos de uma atualização de bios 
> eu sou técnico em informatica de uma loja de informatica da minha cidade e faço isso sempre, só que desta vez não consiguo achar nada
> mas eu vou mandar um mail hj pra clevo para saber o que pode ser feito


Sem dúvida seu problema não é inerente á BIOS. Não afetaria o audio em nenhum aspecto.
Mas caso queira tentar, faça o que te falei e veja se pelo menos descobrimos o fabricante e modelo, bem como a REVISÃO da MB, que muda muito de uma para outra.

Abraços !

----------


## gdinfo

> Sem dúvida seu problema não é inerente á BIOS. Não afetaria o audio em nenhum aspecto.
> Mas caso queira tentar, faça o que te falei e veja se pelo menos descobrimos o fabricante e modelo, bem como a REVISÃO da MB, que muda muito de uma para outra.
> 
> Abraços !


só há um problema com os foruns em geral...
muita gente jugando e pouca agindo..
se eu não achace necessaria a atualização da bios do meu note 1º eu não estaria aq pedindo ajuda, 2º não estária justificando nada...
bem aceito a sua posição de achar q não é necessaria, vc acredita nisso!!!
mas eu sei que preciso, e quanto ao erro de som pode até não ser da bios mas tenho esse problema e até já coloquei em outro topico não criado por mim q acontece com esse note.
acho que no inicio do topico eu coloquei as informações necessarias para saber o tipo de bios que preciso, nome do mobile e da placa-mãe, bem como as fontes que já recorri.
peço portanto q só coloque nesse topico pelo menos o que irá acrescentar não só para mim mas tbm para aqueles q tem o mesmo problema.

muitos ficam no forum - não só nesse - procurando o que criticar e se mostrar assim como apontar erros dos outros
meu objetivo é unico AJUDAR e ser AJUDADO, e acho que isso é o que deve ser....
se não tiver nada para falar fique quieto!!!!

abraços

 :Hello:

----------


## alamdias

> só há um problema com os foruns em geral...
> muita gente jugando e pouca agindo..
> se eu não achace necessaria a atualização da bios do meu note 1º eu não estaria aq pedindo ajuda, 2º não estária justificando nada...
> bem aceito a sua posição de achar q não é necessaria, vc acredita nisso!!!
> mas eu sei que preciso, e quanto ao erro de som pode até não ser da bios mas tenho esse problema e até já coloquei em outro topico não criado por mim q acontece com esse note.
> acho que no inicio do topico eu coloquei as informações necessarias para saber o tipo de bios que preciso, nome do mobile e da placa-mãe, bem como as fontes que já recorri.
> peço portanto q só coloque nesse topico pelo menos o que irá acrescentar não só para mim mas tbm para aqueles q tem o mesmo problema.
> 
> muitos ficam no forum - não só nesse - procurando o que criticar e se mostrar assim como apontar erros dos outros
> ...


Se não deu certo o problema é seu, se as "tentativas" de ajuda não deram certo ou nem se quer tentou, ainda sim, mais do que nunca o problema ainda é seu. Só seja educado e guarde sua ira para você.

Só não seja infeliz com suas palavras:
_"muita gente jugando e pouca agindo.."_ quem tem que agir é você e procurar sua solução com base nas informações fornecidas, e é obvio que sempre vai ter gente "discutindo" e questionando se a sua forma de resolver o problema é a melhor saída, esse é o objetivo de um FóRUM.

_"bem aceito a sua posição de achar q não é necessaria, vc acredita nisso!!!"_
Não "acredito" em nada, tomo minhas decisões e forneço ajuda não com base em acreditações, mas sim em conhecimento técnico de mais de 15 anos atuando na área em geral. Eu não acredito, eu tenho certeza que não vai resolver seu problema, dado os riscos de dano permanente no equipamento, não há folga para achismo ou testes. Ou tem fundamento técnico que justifique o procedimento ou não tem.

_"acho que no inicio do topico eu coloquei as informações necessarias para saber o tipo de bios que preciso, nome do mobile e da placa-mãe, bem como as fontes que já recorri"_
Se tivesse prestado atenção e utilizado o HWINFO para nos informar os dados corretos da sua MB, seria mais fácil ajudar. Como técnico, deveria saber que o nome da MB embarcada nesses notes montados, muitas das vezes o nome não condiz que o modelo. Esse Clevo M540SS como diz na sua assinatura, é um chipset SIS, mas qual modelo? qual revisão ? 

_"muitos ficam no forum - não só nesse - procurando o que criticar e se mostrar assim como apontar erros dos outros meu objetivo é unico AJUDAR e ser AJUDADO, e acho que isso é o que deve ser....
se não tiver nada para falar fique quieto!!!!"_

Me desculpe, sinceramente, e desculpe-me os moderadores, com ênfase ao Sérgio, mas você é um IDIOTA.
Perdemos tempo parados em frente ao teclado, pensando no que puder para ajudar, desde um simples procedimento com o HWINFO (que já salvou muitos casos na loja) até coisas mais complexas e vem você com esse tipo de afirmação. Faça o seguinte, tranque-se em um quarto sem internet e só saia de lá quando resolver seu problema. 

Desculpe-me a sinceridade, mas fico revoltado com tais palavras que alguns "espertos" utilizam aqui no UL.

Mas mesmo assim, se ainda de for de valia, minhas palavras inúteis, esqueça as etiquetas do equipamento, vá a fundo, procure pelo FCC-ID, remova o teclado e leia o modelo da bios ou chipset, faça qualquer coisa para resolver seu problema, ou então fique com sua logomarca na Bios, sem som ou retorne para o windows XP, só não venha dar lição de moral aqui no forum e fazer pouco caso de nossos preciosos minutos que gastamos tentando lhe ajudar.

boa sorte.

----------


## osmano807

Humm, modelo bate com um positivo que tenho aqui. Passei meses procurando atualização da BIOS, e nem garanto que com a Clevo irá conseguir, os fabricantes mudam muita coisa, pode tornar incompatível.

----------


## gdinfo

> Humm, modelo bate com um positivo que tenho aqui. Passei meses procurando atualização da BIOS, e nem garanto que com a Clevo irá conseguir, os fabricantes mudam muita coisa, pode tornar incompatível.


 muito obrigado por compartilhar sua esperiencia. tbm não acredito que vá resolver mandando e-mail para a clevo mas não custa nada tentar.
quanto ao Alandias, acho que ele entendeu muito bem o que falei e se defendeu do mesmo jeito que fez pouco caso da minha necessidade. posso até estar enganado, mas, não vi em nenhum momento o bom interesse dele em ajudar. o que vi foi somente insinuações. como ele mesmo escreveu: - "Amigo eu acho que você quer atualizar a bios por motivo de estetica "" logo "", eu acho que é um procedimento meu arriscado,"....e depois disse "
Me desculpe, sinceramente, e desculpe-me os moderadores, com ênfase ao Sérgio,'
mas você é um IDIOTA."
isso só prova o que disse a principio.
quanto tempo ele gasto me criticando? e no final querendo dar dica? isso é hipocricia!
e ainda quer usar os seus anos de experiencia?
se eu estou errado eu admito e os moderadores podem até me excluir mais não gosto de hipocricia. o que enendi dele foi isso: - Você é um idiota mas vê isso ai q te ajudo!
me faça o favor...

mas mudando de assunto:
apessar de ser arriscado, pra mim vale a pena. existe alguns cuidados a se tomar mas atualizações de bios já foram bicho de sete cabeças, com excesão de alguns vovôs q são conservadores a atualização de bios é sempre uma otima pedida. 
eu atualizou a bios de todas as minhas maquinas. e sou obrigado a fazer isso com os meus cliente de vez enquanto ainda mais por conta de compatibilidade de memoria ou processadores.
não tenho 15 anos de experiencia, e respeito que tem e não acha que tem um rei na barriga, no maximo 5 anos e teno muito a aprender. acho que até o q o Alan diz é valido se fosse tratar de um cliente, mas o note é meu e eu não tenho medo de arriscar não.

galera peço disculpas se falei alguma coisa q ofendeu alguém mais e estou a disposições dos moderadores.
tenho outro topicos iniciados e se alguém achar q deve me excluir do forum pode ficar a vontade.
e já aviso que não irei me calar. se me entir ofendido ou coagido de qualquer forma eu vou me pronunciar
e se houver algo q possa fazer para vc Alan pra te compensar alguma coisa pode falar. e vou pasar o HWINFO vlw. já até pasei depois posto aq.

----------


## lfaria

> muito obrigado por compartilhar sua esperiencia. tbm não acredito que vá resolver mandando e-mail para a clevo mas não custa nada tentar. quanto ao Alandias...


Poderia ser um bom tópico. Pena...

----------


## gdinfo

> Poderia ser um bom tópico. Pena...


ainda pode, isso só me serve para motivação e eu ainda continuou procurando uma alternativa ou solução. 
como disse antes o nmote é meu e não tenho medo em testar e abusar, se não resolver eu pelo menos vou aprender o que não fazer... rsrsrsrsrsrs

bora aew galera dá uma força ai!!!

tive hoje outro motivo para tentar mais ainda essa atualizaç~~ao o note n~sao é de todo ruim coloquei um processador nele, um intel t5800 de fsb 800 e ele rodou redondinho me dando 7.1 de indice de exoeriencia no win 7
eu ainda continuou tbm com o problema de audio, q só ocorre no win 7
quando instalo o drive no xp o audio funciona sem problemas. 
no windows 7 com drive nativo da microsoft ele não dá ruido
mas se coloco o pacote de driver da realtek (seja de onde for baixado positivo, clevo, realtek) ele tá um ruído como se fosse de alto-falante rasgado, e essa porca... de realtek não funfa legal sem o pacote de codec porque não dá pra ativar o fone de ouvido. (o fone de ouvido funciona mais não corta o audio externo)

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo qual versão do windows 7 esta instalando ? e qual a versão do driver que você ta usando é o mais recente ?

----------


## gdinfo

> Amigo qual versão do windows 7 esta instalando ? e qual a versão do driver que você ta usando é o mais recente ?


rapaz é sim
tô usando o driver mais recente e já esperimentei algums mas antigos tbm, 
o win 7 já usei o 32 e o 64 bits, no momento tô usando o 32.
porém os dois tem o mesmo erro

----------


## gdinfo

_Campo Valor
Propriedades da Placa Mãe 
ID da Placa Mãe <DMI>
Nome da Placa Mãe Clevo M540SS

Propriedades do Bus principal 
Tipo de Bus Intel AGTL+
Largura de bus 64 bits
Clock real 133 MHz (QDR)
Clock efetivo 533 MHz
Banda 4265 Mb/s

Propriedades da memória do Bus 
Tipo de Bus DDR2 SDRAM
Largura de bus 64 bits
DRAM:Proporção FSB 10:4
Clock real 333 MHz (DDR)
Clock efetivo 666 MHz
Banda 5331 Mb/s

Propriedades do chipset do Bus 
Tipo de Bus SiS MuTIOL
Largura de bus 16 bits

Fabricante da Placa Mãe 
Nome da empresa CLEVO CO.
Informação sobre o produto CLEVO - Products
Download da BIOS CLEVO - Download
Atualização de controlador (Driver) DriverAgent - Device Driver Downloads, Updates, and Scans
Atualizações da BIOS http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/in...m?refererid=40
_
esses são os detalhes da placa-mãe no everest, no hwinfo são as msmas carecendo até de alguns detalhes

Campo Valor
Propriedades da BIOS 
Tipo de BIOS Phoenix
Versão da BIOS 6.00
Data da BIOS do sistema 08/08/08
Data da BIOS de vídeo 05/16/07

Fabricante da BIOS 
Nome da empresa Phoenix Technologies Ltda

Problemas e sugestões 
Sugestão Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!
Sugestão A BIOS de vídeo tem mais de 2 anos. Atualize-a se necessário.

e essas são informações da bios no everest
fico no aguardo, porém continuo pesquisando em outras fontes.

----------


## GDInfo1

> Sem dúvida seu problema não é inerente á BIOS. Não afetaria o audio em nenhum aspecto.
> Mas caso queira tentar, faça o que te falei e veja se pelo menos descobrimos o fabricante e modelo, bem como a REVISÃO da MB, que muda muito de uma para outra.
> 
> Abraços !


Bem, como anos de experiencia as vezes gera arrogancia, estou aqui para postar os resultados e pedir até para um moderador encerrar o topico, (estou entrando com outro usuario pois acreditem errei minha senha e fiquei bloqueado aq por 15 minutos e como não dá pra esperar, rsrsrsrsrs) ... resolvi o problema, alias os problemas.

consegui a bios e tive de suar, entrei em uns foruns americanos e portugues para achar. a bios (ultima versão lançada) retira o maldito logo, tão criticado e jugado como futil nesse topico. e para aqueles que tem problemas no audio desse notebook ou de outros com mesma placa-mãe (clevo m540ssm54xss) a bendita bios resolve, hehehehe... acabei de achar, baixar e atualizar.... 

como já dito antes, atualização de bios é arriscada, então faça por conta e risco.... se logotipo é futil o problema de audio é bem enjuadinho já estava aburrecido com essa praga pensando até em vender esse note (problema é comprar outro, rsrsrsrs), sem enrolação a bios eu coloquei no meu disco virual no 4shared, (gdinfo.4shared.com) para aqueles que o quiserem está na pasta Bios/A1700-M54xSS. procedimento padrão para atualização é só executar os .bat no prompt.

o audio no 7 ficou perfeito, melhor que no meu desktop, rsrsrs sem exagero.... tô super feliz.  :Smile: 

obrigado a todos

----------


## alamdias

A bios pode afetar sim, o funcionamento de qualquer dispositivo no pc ou notebook.

Na maioria das vezes, só persistindo para conseguir resolver.

abraços

----------


## TinTop

Olá pessoal, achei este fórum e talvez seja minhasalvação, também estou com problemas com a bios do meu notebook positivo z896,atualizei os drives da placa mãe na página da Clevo (modelo M540SS) e nãoadiantou, pois na página não tem a atualização da bios. O sistema operacionalque eu estou utilizando é o que veio nele original (Windows Vista Start). Tenhoproblemas com a conexão sem fio e ao inicializar o sistema. Minha bios é a primeiraversão (2006), sei que ele não está compatível com as versões novas dos drivesdas placas (placa de rede sem fio, por exemplo) baixei a versão indicado peloprotagonista deste tópico e não cosegui atualizar. Podem me ajudar? Nãoencontro os arquivos de atualizações da bios em nenhum lugar, já procurei napágina do Positivo e Clevo (fabricante da placa mãe do Positivo). Obs.: sei dosriscos de atualizações da bios, porém sei que é recomendável atualizar osdrives das placas do notebook e também da bios (memória flash ROM) a cada certoperíodo (+- um e meio). Só gostaria de saber se alguém tem os arquivos deatualizações da bios e ou sabe onde eu encontrar. Desde já agradeço e fico noaguardo. Fábio Henrique.

----------


## alamdias

olha só, temos empresa de manutenção á anos, e raramente estes positivos aprensentam este problema.

aconselho, antes de atualizar a bios, TER CERTEZA DO MODELO E VERSÃO DE SUA PLACA MÃE, o dano pode ser irreversível.

você tem o DVD de restauração ? já entrou em contato com o suporte deles ?

pode ser uma série de coisas causando este problema, eu mesmo já vi o slot do cartãozinho interno, com zinabre, limpei e pronto.

abraços

----------


## TinTop

Obrigado pela atenção Alam Dias,este notebook foi adquirido em junho de 2009 e não tem mais garantia e osuporte técnico do Positivo quer me cobrar R$200,00 para atualizar a Biosdiagnosticada por eles como sendo o problema. Achei um pouco caro e o atendimentofoi muito fraco. Deixei o notebook e só obtive uma resposta do orçamento após20 dias na loja, e o mais interessante foi que eu usei o mesmo muito pouco eagora preciso muito dele. Atualizei o sistema operacional (Windows Vista Start)e também os drives da placa mãe (últimas versões do site do positivo) e obtiveuma melhora na conexão sem fio. O problema acontece ao reiniciar o notebook,tendo que dar o comando Ctrl/Alt/Del e contar com a sorte de o drive da placade rede sem fio estar no local, caso contrário eu reinstalo novamente paradepois reiniciar o notebook para pode acessar a rede sem fio. Além do mais eugostaria de instalar o Windows 7 e ele não tem essa opção no setup da memóriaflash. Eu encontrei em outros fóruns a resposta para o meu problema como sendoatualização da bios. Assim aparecerá no setup a opção de Windows 7 e também acorreção para a comunicação da placa de rede sem fio. Preciso dos arquivos deatualização da bios por esses motivos. Desde já agradeço e continuo aguardando.Fábio Henrique

----------


## alamdias

> Obrigado pela atenção Alam Dias,este notebook foi adquirido em junho de 2009 e não tem mais garantia e osuporte técnico do Positivo quer me cobrar R$200,00 para atualizar a Biosdiagnosticada por eles como sendo o problema. Achei um pouco caro e o atendimentofoi muito fraco. Deixei o notebook e só obtive uma resposta do orçamento após20 dias na loja, e o mais interessante foi que eu usei o mesmo muito pouco eagora preciso muito dele. Atualizei o sistema operacional (Windows Vista Start)e também os drives da placa mãe (últimas versões do site do positivo) e obtiveuma melhora na conexão sem fio. O problema acontece ao reiniciar o notebook,tendo que dar o comando Ctrl/Alt/Del e contar com a sorte de o drive da placade rede sem fio estar no local, caso contrário eu reinstalo novamente paradepois reiniciar o notebook para pode acessar a rede sem fio. Além do mais eugostaria de instalar o Windows 7 e ele não tem essa opção no setup da memóriaflash. Eu encontrei em outros fóruns a resposta para o meu problema como sendoatualização da bios. Assim aparecerá no setup a opção de Windows 7 e também acorreção para a comunicação da placa de rede sem fio. Preciso dos arquivos deatualização da bios por esses motivos. Desde já agradeço e continuo aguardando.Fábio Henrique



Agora eu te entendi. Vou tentar encontrar a BIOS e os procedimentos... me dá um tempo que já eu olho.

abraços

Alam Dias

----------

